

DesignBlocks - a visual programming environment (like Scratch + Processing) - rkabir
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/evhan55/designblocks-visual-programming-for-artists

======
andresmh
I hope more people support this project. Not only because lowering the
barriers for Processing programming is an exciting thing to do but also
because this could be repurposed for other languages (the code will be
released under GPL). Full disclosure: I'm an advisor on the project.

~~~
hsmyers
I agree. Visual programming has always been an interest of mine. I see
physical parallels in the maker/electronics world and wonder why it has never
seemed to spark in the code domain. Don't know if it will help, but I sent a
message offering support/expertise (would offer $ had I any...)

~~~
annoyed
Have you ever heard of Tango? <http://www.witango.com/products/studio>

------
wccrawford
This reminds me of something created for the demo scene a while back:
<http://www.theprodukkt.com/theprodukkt>

theprodukkt was a tool that the artist used to procedurally generate the 2D
art for a 3D scene. A list of instructions compresses much smaller than a
picture does, so they were able to create amazing demos in a really small
size.

Unfortunately, theprodukkt just kind of fizzled after that. I expected to see
that idea really take off.

------
lcgibson
This project is a great way to introduce designers and artists to programming.
Processing is great but requires a lot of overhead to get started.
DesignBlocks simplifies the commands and makes coding more intuitive,
especially for visual projects.

